# Strip or blast???



## jonimccoy (Oct 16, 2019)

Restoring old mid 60's Hawthorne to a functional bike.  What method is best?? Easiest?
Thanks!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 16, 2019)

I strip bike frames with an 8" wire wheel on my buffer.  stripper is too messy, as is sandblasting unless you have a cabinet that will hold a bicycle frame


----------



## flyingtaco (Oct 16, 2019)

Easiest. Less mess sandblasting. If you have the means. I have a guy that blasts frames for about $30


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 16, 2019)

when it comes to building things I don't have a guy, I am the guy.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 16, 2019)

I prefer blasting over a chemical strip. On this frame I stripped the paint with Jasco Premium Paint & Epoxy remover and it took two good applications. Once it was stripped I blasted it since the frame was full of rust underneath the paint and still had paint in the hard to reach places. Then a little sanding with a 4" angle grinder and flap sanding disk. If you blast you won't have to mess with the rust spots so one easy process takes care of just about everything.

Frame after chemical strip and it's full of rust. Then the frame finished ready for primer after three steps.


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 16, 2019)

I like blasting if possible. I am in the process of stripping a bike now, and it really really sucks and is messy. The downside of blasting is if you have thin flat metal, it can warp it! Even if you don't think it is hot.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 16, 2019)

Instead of sandblasting, consider a body shop that does bead blasting. Better yet if you can barter bicycle work with the owner/worker of the shop...


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 20, 2019)

you can buy a set up at harbor freight and media blast it for under $50.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 22, 2019)

30.00 usd at Harbor Freight


----------

